

Jonathan Rosenberg, Google VP Product Management to step down - kevinburke
http://www.mercurynews.com/breaking-news/ci_17770068?nclick_check=1

======
dstein
Please stop upvoting insider gossip like this. This is not interesting at all
to anybody outside Google.

~~~
moultano
I upvoted it, then read your comment, thought better of the upvote and flagged
it (and upvoted you.) I have no idea what sort of net effect that has. :)

~~~
dstein
I don't know. It's not a bad article really but it bumps more Hacker worthy
news off the homepage.

~~~
moultano
I agree. There's a visceral reaction to bite-sized stories where the upvote
overstates usefulness. It either takes conscious dedication to keep that from
taking over a site like this, or some technical mechanism that I haven't seen
invented. In the meantime, I applaud anyone taking on the former.

